# can they



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

can reds breed if there all from the same batch as they are all related?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

shure can,,


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cool thats good news thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep they can-Seen it happen....


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't see why not.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

called inbred yoo, im pretty sure half the reds we have are inbred thats why they dont look the same as the wild ones we see in books internet etc.........they loose their color and aggression and whatever else wild p's do.......................thats just my opinion


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well lots of people buy a couple from a lfs from the same batch not even thinking of the breeding possiblity so when they breed they are inbreeds

possible but not really recomended


----------

